# Best rock guitarist of all time!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Best rock guitarist of all time!*​
Jimi Hendrix1325.49%Slash11.96%Jimmy Page917.65%Randy Rhoads00.00%Eric Clapton1019.61%Angus Young00.00%Eddie Van Halen23.92%Carlos Santana35.88%Dave Gilmour11.96%Joe Satriani11.96%Richie Blackmore11.96%Gary Moore11.96%Stevie Ray Vaughan23.92%Mark Knopfler23.92%Paul Weller00.00%John Squire11.96%Pete Townshend11.96%Steve Vai35.88%


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Gotta be Jimi  8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

How long will Jimi be at 100% :roll:  8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Joe Satriani deserves better than 'other' doesn't he?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Who's the blind geeser in road house??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> How long will Jimi be at 100% :roll:  8)


Forever if you lock the thread :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

:roll:

Dave Gilmour

:roll:

List extension required.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Always gonna be controversial :wink: Can't include EVERY guitarist :roll:

and can't now add new options... sorry


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok, just added a couple more :wink:



Widget said:


> :roll:
> 
> Dave Gilmour
> 
> ...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Can't include EVERY guitarist :roll:


I can appreciate that, but in a list of the best rock guitarists of all time, you need to include the best rock guitarists of all time.

:wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Probably Hendrix


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's why I added some more 

But everyone knows Jimi is the MAN 8)



Widget said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Can't include EVERY guitarist :roll:
> ...


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

errrrm.. Richie Blackmore, Keith Richards, Mick Ronson, Ron Woods, Paul Kossof, Steve Howe, Johnny Marr, Mark Knopfler, Paul Weller, Andy Summers, Todd Rundgren, Leslie West, Eric Clapton, Mike Campbell, Brian May, Pete Townshend, Steve Van Zandt..... the list goes on...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Steve Vai ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've gotta larf 

I'll add a few more now... not sure how many I can add :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's pointless adding any more.

The answer to 'Best Rock Guitarist of All Time' is Jimi Hendrix.

Now, if your adding more to the list, you should change the question to: Who is your favourite rock guitarist?

:wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Agree 8)

Anyway... the list is max'd out... 

If you have a suggestion that you wish to vote for... then say and I'll remove one that hasn't yet been voted for


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Who's the blind geeser in road house??


Jeff Heally


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

nutts said:


> Ok, just added a couple more :wink:


Not exactly a 'Rock' guitarist, but theres also Hank Marvin from the Shadows - but that's giving my age away 

John


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

From Rolling Stone Mag from 2003...


> 1. Jimmy Hendrix
> 2 Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band
> 3 B.B. King
> 4 Eric Clapton
> ...


Or top 20 from Total Guitarist in 2002...
1. Jimi Hendrix 
2. Jimmy Page 
3. Eric Clapton 
4. Slash 
5. Brian May 
5. Joe Satriani (soloist) 
7. Eddie Van Halen (Van Halen) 
8. Dave Gilmour (Pink Floyd) 
9. Kirk Hammett (Metallica) 
10. Steve Vai (soloist) 
11. Carlos Santana (Santana) 
12. James Hetfield (Metallica) 
13. Tom Morello (Rage Against The Machine) 
14. Kurt Cobain (Nirvana) 
15. Mark Knopfler (Dire Straits) 
16. Zakk Wylde (Ozzy Osbourne) 
17. Gary Moore (Thin Lizzy, others) 
18. Jeff Beck (Cream, Yardbirds, others) 
19. Stevie Ray Vaughan (Stevie Ray Vaughan, Double Trouble) 
20. Angus Young (AC/DC)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

2 things Kev...

1) That was from 2002/2003, so things may have changed :wink: 
2) This forum's software doesn't allow any more to be added


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jimi, no contest. [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> 2 things Kev...
> 
> 1) That was from 2002/2003, so things may have changed :wink:
> 2) This forum's software doesn't allow any more to be added


Hmm - pitty I don't still have admin rights... 100 poll options is possible ;-)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought you had a backdoor :roll:



KevinST said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > 2 things Kev...
> ...


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

What about Gary Moore ?.
Surely a serious omission from such a list .
I abstain due to these oversights. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He's in...



CapTT said:


> What about Gary Moore ?.
> Surely a serious omission from such a list .
> I abstain due to these oversights. :roll:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Many Thanks .

My vote is duly cast.


----------



## everso (May 22, 2003)

i'm dissappointed in you brits.

the best rock and roll guitarist ever was John Squire of The Stone Roses. straight up, Madchester style.

get it on. come on!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jimi is still winning :roll:  8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Carlos Santana should also be on the list.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

So should Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He's in...  Cast your vote... :wink:



everso said:


> i'm dissappointed in you brits.
> 
> the best rock and roll guitarist ever was John Squire of The Stone Roses. straight up, Madchester style.
> 
> get it on. come on!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He's in...  Cast your vote... :wink:



Mayur said:


> Carlos Santana should also be on the list.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He's in...  Cast your vote... :wink:



StuarTT said:


> So should Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

You forgot Randy Rhodes! :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Some would agree...  So he's in! Cast your vote... :wink:



digimeisTTer said:


> You forgot Randy Rhodes! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jimi Hendrix I guess!


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

jonah said:


> Who's the blind geeser in road house??


hei rob, it's jeff healey - i've just sent richard his last album, but the first one - see the light - is the best.

saw him a few years ago now and the gf having enjoyed the show saw, the other members of the band take an arm each an escort him off the stage at the end.

"ah - isn't that a friendly band"

maybe, but he's blind and they don't want him to fall of the stage and break his neck :!: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> Joe Satriani deserves better than 'other' doesn't he?


I don't think so - He doesn't deserve to be in the list IMHO. Terrible tone, boring player.

Jimmy Page for me but Hendrix was the most groundbreaking. There's some good players in that extended list but very few that I would think could be described as the best ever.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Bee Gees


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The Bee Gees were "a guitarist" :roll:



garyc said:


> The Bee Gees


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Baron Knights.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John Frusciante.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Matthew said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Satriani deserves better than 'other' doesn't he?
> ...


Now, now Matthew,
Don't forget he had that TT inspired number, 'Spraying with me aliens.' :lol:

Besides Jimi, I also love Danny Gatton and his amazing Tele.


----------



## everso (May 22, 2003)

*ALL OF YOU SHOULD VOTE FOR JOHN SQUIRE. thank you*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

everso said:


> i'm dissappointed in you brits.
> 
> the best rock and roll guitarist ever was John Squire of The Stone Roses. straight up, Madchester style.
> 
> get it on. come on!


Why should brits vote for him, and not hendrix or page?

I voted page by the way. The stone roses did one fantastic and one mediocre album. Zeppelin were the best rock band ever IMO.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Phil

I happen to agree on the Zeppelin front. They were the best rock group ever... but this poll is about the best rock guitarist and although Page was great... Hendrix was awesome  8) IMHO 



phil said:


> everso said:
> 
> 
> > i'm dissappointed in you brits.
> ...


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

hhhhhhhhhank the tank marvin

what do i know


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Phil
> 
> I happen to agree on the Zeppelin front. They were the best rock group ever... but this poll is about the best rock guitarist and although Page was great... Hendrix was awesome  8) IMHO


I thought about that briefly, but came to the conclusion that despite being possibly technically better, Page made better sounds come out. But like you say, it's down to opinion.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> everso said:
> 
> 
> > i'm dissappointed in you brits.
> ...


I'd have to agree with Phil on this one. Page popularised the riff and had (has) a bigger repetoire of styles than JH (who only ever got 3 albums cut). JH was mercurial in his pioneering of the rock AXE played as a lead instrument.

Dream band anyone?

They all owe a big debt to the black blues players that went before them.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> They all owe a big debt to the black blues players that went before them.


And in some cases, Tolkien 

(note to pedants: yes I know that was plant.)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I've voted for SRV, as he's definitely the best guitarist (debatable whether rock and blues are the same), but favourite must be Blackmore, madrigals and all. That said Motorhead are the finest rock'n'roll band ever, and have had three great (if not in some cases technically brilliant) lead guitarists, including Brian Robertson of course


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Brian May? The list goes on......... :roll:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

It's very difficult to judge the best guitarist in a poll such as this, as it depends entirely on defining exactly what youâ€™re measuring.

The likes of Steve Vai and Joe Satch with their 24 notes per second fretboard burn ups are â€œtechnicallyâ€ untouchable, but you have to ask the question of whether their music has been of great influence; are we going to hear hints of the Vai sound in 30 years time?

The likes of Hendrix took the sound of the electric guitar to another level, yet â€œtechnicallyâ€ he wasnâ€™t a great player and played many a dud noteâ€¦.

If Iâ€™m reading the question of the poll correctly and choosing a guitarist on influence merit alone, then naturally I had to vote for Page to compliment my Gibson Les Paul â€œJimmy Pageâ€ signature guitar (aka my baby)â€¦..
[smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Brian May? The list goes on......... :roll:


He's married to Anita Dobson so he doesn't count.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Brian May? The list goes on......... :roll:
> ...


No, he IS Anita Dobson. That JP LP is a great guitar - You're lucky to find one well put together though. I can no longer justify owning a Gibson as quality is generally so appalling these days. Just bought a PRS Single Cut because I couldn't find a LP Gold Top to go with my old 57 Reissue Black Beauty that was built well. Such a shame.

Rock on!

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Matthew said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know what you mean about the LP's. My LP is one of the very first batch of Jimmy Page signature models, and was originally owned by Patrick Eggle :!: of http://www.patrickeggleguitars.com/ The quality is spot on, any built after late 1997 till 1998 when they were pulled from production were a bit iffy...

Nice one on the PRS front - flippin' sweet finish on those....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now in my day..................


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Brian loves him too !


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

What about Frank Zappa and for virtuosity, Michael Hedges. Probably getting a bit too obscure now.

I'll get me coat.


----------

